# Pricing for Heat Press name and numbers



## screenim (Jun 24, 2013)

I am looking for a retail price list that you use for heat press names, numbers and images. Is anyone willing to share theirs?


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

$7.00 each or $13.00 for both simple designs I charge a dollar an inch in height plus shirt cost + 20%


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Anywhere from $8 to $16 depending on the number of colors and locations and qty.


----------



## MadeByM.E.313 (Nov 20, 2010)

When I started doing names & numbers I kept these sizes standard to keep a good price. 2" X 13" dimension for names and 8"x13" for numbers. Long names I would shrink to fit said dimensions. Prices would be $15ea (name and number) for orders under 5. For 6-15 $12ea. For 16+ $10ea. 
You figured a basic white or black thermal vinyl would cost you $2-$3 a sq/ft to make the name and number bundle. Still add in the cut/weeding/press time. 

As for design prices those vary by complexity. All my apparel is sone using thermal vinyl, can be coatly but I love the way it feels.

Good Luck Amigo!


"Vivo Sabroso, Porque Siempre Trabajo"


----------

